# do black mollies really eat staghorn or other algae



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

I read here someone saying that black mollies eat staghorn or some other algae, and read somewhere else that mollies do. Is this true?

I have fuzz-like white strands on leaf edges that become tangly brown squiggly things that are quite coarse to the touch when fully grown. i am guessing this is staghorn?

my siamese dont eat it, so i was thinking of trying mollies. if so, do they have to be black, or is this all wrong anyway?

thanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, they love it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

only if they are hungry enough


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

My wife has a bunch of Mollys in my planted tank and they peck away at the BBA all day. They don't clean much of it off till I kill it with Excel, then they feast.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If you don't overfeed your fish they will snack on surface scum and algaes. However, you can't feed them hardily and expect the same.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the black mollies in my tank. You make me want to get some now. My family hates them. They call them "cow fish". (I don't know why.) I love their little black babies. They look like black velvet to me. They will eat duck weed too! What other fish has such dense black color like they do. I just may have to get some....


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> What other fish has such dense black color like they do. I just may have to get some....


Double Dark Angelfish. :smile: They don't eat algae though.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

We've always kept black mollies and they definitely do their part with hair algae. My wife really likes them and so with our new setup, we got 3 - a male and 2 females. On the male, the dorsal and tail fins have developed subtle (to my eyes) yellow (dorsal) and blue (tail) stripes which he loves to show the females.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont know about mollies, but iv seen my guppies nibble at BBA/hair algae. Although they only seem to pick at the dying parts, like when it turns reddish after hitting it with some excel.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 1, 2009)

Do they HAVE to be Black mollies... or would any colour/variety (yellow, white, baloon molly etc) of mollie eat staghorn and hair algae??


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

f1ea said:


> Do they HAVE to be Black mollies... or would any colour/variety (yellow, white, baloon molly etc) of mollie eat staghorn and hair algae??


Any color will do


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

My Pearl Gourami's pick at BBA all day long, sometimes I'll catch them violently trying to rip it off.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 1, 2009)

fibertech said:


> Any color will do


That's what i thought, but i see everywhere and everyone specifically mentioning BLACK mollies... in fact, i've read that most livebearers will do the job as well.

Form my own experience, i have also noticed my Angelfish and Flame gouramis feeding on algae as well. I can tell who ate the most algae by looking at their poop... green poop = lots of algae eaten 

roud:


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes keep them hungry for a day then intorduce them in an algae tank. They will pick it clean


----------



## f1ea (Jul 1, 2009)

Preeths said:


> Yes keep them hungry for a day then intorduce them in an algae tank. They will pick it clean


I was desperate with a Bacopa plant w/ lots of green hair algae... took it out and placed in my tank with Clown Loaches and a CAE... they went CRAZY with it, specially the Clown loaches. They jumped right to it and nibbled like there's no tomorrow.... it was a very cool sight

The plant is clean right now :icon_lol:


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i have had only one black molly in my 50g tank who will heartily eat all of the algae growing in the top half of the tank. he does such a good job (and looks so cool!) that i had to get him a female so i can have his offspring eating algae out of my tanks for as long as i've got any tanks.


----------

